# Unsolved Mysteries..



## Furryanimal (May 7, 2019)

*​What is your favourite unsolved mystery?*


----------



## treeguy64 (May 7, 2019)

I'm not sure "favorite" applies, here, but I'm troubled by the OJ murders and the killing of JonBenet. In both cases, evidence was very strong, initially, but the same seemed to disappear when the investigations went full steam ahead. I've noticed that phenomenon with lots of celebrity cases: Things seem so open/shut, but then, I suspect, big money turns everything into a whirlwind of conflicting garbage. Very frustrating, to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2019)

So many to think about.

The disappearance of treasures like the Amber Room. 

The mystery of the Oak Island money pit.

The identity of D.B. Cooper and did he survive?

The Nazca lines.

The lost Dauphin.

Who was Louis Anathe Muller?

and on and on and on...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2019)

As well as the legend of Atlantis, there was said to be a large island, the land of MU, in the middle of the pacific. Although there have been books on the subject, it hasn't really been investigated as much as Atlantis.


----------



## Linda (May 8, 2019)

I wonder why no one has tackled the Superstition Mountains in AZ? I also wonder what in the heck happened to my blue ipod that disappeared 7 or 8 months ago?


----------



## chic (May 8, 2019)

Beth Short aka the Black Dahlia who was tortured, mutilated, bisected and dumped in Jan 1947. It will never be solved IMO.


----------



## Kadee (May 8, 2019)

These three children who disappeared from a Adelaide beach in 1966 
don’t think the mystery will ever be solved 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disappearance_of_the_Beaumont_children


----------



## Mike (May 8, 2019)

Here the disappearance of Lord Lucan.

Linda you iPod might be down the side of the
cushions on a chair or the sofa.

Mike.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 8, 2019)

Malayia Airplane Flight#370 which disappeared in March 2014
 ships/airplanes that disappear without a trace in "Bermuda Triangle'


----------



## 911 (May 8, 2019)

There is one case that still bugs me to this day. The case has been cold for several years now, but I just learned recently that the State Police cold case unit has reopened it. I know this because I have been notified that I will again be questioned as to what I know from my initial investigation. The idea is that they believe that over time, we forget a lot of things, but we also may remember that one thing we forgot to mention in the early stages of the investigation. This is a solvable case and we need to bring this person to justice for the sake of the family. 

I remember this case as if it happened yesterday. In the letter that I received, there was a release giving the PSP the right to hypnotize me. Really??? This is something new.


----------



## rgp (May 8, 2019)

All that I can think of have been noted......but they all are very intriguing. 

No one mentioned Amelia Earhart ? Some say that one has been solved ?? I see it as still a mystery .


----------



## gennie (May 8, 2019)

Recent events - the Malaysian Flight in 2014. 
Ancient mysteries - the story of the people who built and lived at Mesa Verde


----------



## chic (May 8, 2019)

911 said:


> There is one case that still bugs me to this day. The case has been cold for several years now, but I just learned recently that the State Police cold case unit has reopened it. I know this because I have been notified that I will again be questioned as to what I know from my initial investigation. The idea is that they believe that over time, we forget a lot of things, but we also may remember that one thing we forgot to mention in the early stages of the investigation. This is a solvable case and we need to bring this person to justice for the sake of the family.
> 
> I remember this case as if it happened yesterday. In the letter that I received, there was a release giving the PSP the right to hypnotize me. Really??? This is something new.



I hope it does get solved for the sake of closure for the family.


----------



## drifter (May 8, 2019)

I don't worry about the past unless it directly affects me. O.J. may or may not have gotten away with murder, it doesn't matter now. He went through our justice system;
was cleared of those charges. The only thing that bothers me is my own conduct all along life's path. For that conduct I have regrets. The present bothers me more.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

This is a mystery to me; my waistline disappeared without a trace about 2 years ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 8, 2019)

I am intrigued by all of the above.  I was going to mention Amelia, but saw someone already did.


----------



## Linda (May 8, 2019)

Mike said:


> Here the disappearance of Lord Lucan.
> 
> Linda you iPod might be down the side of the
> cushions on a chair or the sofa.
> ...



Good call Mike.  I didn't think of the couch.  We bought a new couch awhile back so I'm guessing my husband checked out our old one good when they hauled it out.  I sure hope so.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 9, 2019)

There's always the age old mystery of the Mary Celeste.  Although it is often called the Marie Celeste, this appears to have been a mis-spelling  in the reports of the case  - it was the MARY Celeste.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 9, 2019)

I am intrigued by the unsolved mystery of disappearing socks, during their time in the dryer. I have a feeling that the rotation of the dryer drum, along with the intense heat, opens an alternative universe portal, that somehow attracts one sock, or the other, of the pair, never both, but I do not have the proper technical gear to check out this paranormal phenomenon.


----------



## Tommy (May 9, 2019)

The fate of the Roanoke Colony.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I am intrigued by the unsolved mystery of disappearing socks, during their time in the dryer. I have a feeling that the rotation of the dryer drum, along with the intense heat, opens an alternative universe portal, that somehow attracts one sock, or the other, of the pair, never both, but I do not have the proper technical gear to check out this paranormal phenomenon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> *What is your favourite unsolved mystery?*


Not from the actual Unsolved Mysteries television series.

https://thetruecrimefiles.com/stephanie-stewart-disappearance/


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 12, 2020)

The _Dyatlov Pass _incident.  Who or what horrendously killed those nine young Soviet hikers in the Ural Mountains in February 1959?  Was it a Yeti, UFO, or the Soviet military?  The official explanation of an avalanche doesn't seem to fit the facts.  It's a haunting and intriguing mystery...


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2020)

911 said:


> There is one case that still bugs me to this day. The case has been cold for several years now, but I just learned recently that the State Police cold case unit has reopened it. I know this because I have been notified that I will again be questioned as to what I know from my initial investigation. The idea is that they believe that over time, we forget a lot of things, but we also may remember that one thing we forgot to mention in the early stages of the investigation. This is a solvable case and we need to bring this person to justice for the sake of the family.
> 
> I remember this case as if it happened yesterday. In the letter that I received, there was a release giving the PSP the right to hypnotize me. Really??? This is something new.


In the book, I just read, although the missing lad was found, the fact that the lead investigator on the case had himself convinced that it was the sister who was responsible, he never got over being wrong.  This case consumed him to the point that one would have thought the child was his.  Despite his joy at the boy's survival, he could not come to terms with the fact that he missed the teacher altogether.  I felt so badly for this man.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 12, 2020)

About 30 years ago, a young woman here went for a jog and never came home. No trace was ever found. Back then, this was a small town and crime like that was unheard of. It really shook the town. No one was ever caught. Personally, I think the sheriff at that time wasn't really up to the task. Her name was Rachel Cooke.


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2020)

Many people go missing every year. The last report that I remember reading stated that in the last 5 years there were still approximately 30,000 people still missing. That’s just in the last 5 years. People go missing for different reasons. Some just walk away from their life and don’t want to be found.

Researchers of missing people have found evidence of Amelia Earhart and her navigator was on a small island in the South Pacific. I can’t remember the name of the island. And even if that is so, did they again takeoff from there? Or were they killed there? Or what? 

Right now, human trafficking is big business. There are many kids that runaway each year and some kids are still being snatched. For a parent to have a child go missing, it’s nothing but heartache. One case that I aided on regarded an 11 y/o girl that was out in front of the house with her then 7 y/o sister and vanished. The father was so disturbed by this that he suffered multiple heart attacks until he died. Sad story for sure. 

I have been searching for a missing woman for several years. Even though I am retired, I continue to follow any leads that come my way. I have another Trooper now who also has involved himself in this case. She was last seen at the bus stop after her work day was over. To think that no one saw anything is almost unbelievable, but it happens.


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> In the book, I just read, although the missing lad was found, the fact that the lead investigator on the case had himself convinced that it was the sister who was responsible, he never got over being wrong.  This case consumed him to the point that one would have thought the child was his.  Despite his joy at the boy's survival, he could not come to terms with the fact that he missed the teacher altogether.  I felt so badly for this man.


What’s the name of the book?


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 12, 2020)

What happened to _EDWIN DROOD?_


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> What happened to _EDWIN DROOD?_


I doubt if we will ever know.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

I checked to see if there was an update on this case, unbelievable that they're saying there's "not enough evidence"
https://www.woodtv.com/news/kzoo-and-bc/ag-wont-file-charges-in-1983-death-of-erik-cross/
In my opinion, they should have hauled all the kids in that they knew were involved, and kept at them til somebody either confessed or pointed the finger at the guilty party/parties.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 12, 2020)

Where do our minds and memory go as we age?  Solve that one and we just might have a chance of remembering what we intended to do today.

Tony


----------



## rgp (Sep 12, 2020)

Amelia Earhart was/is the one I have always had the most interest in . It's just weird , she was so close to the Itasca, when she apparently went down, and yet [as far as I know] not one piece of crash debris was ever found in that area ? 

They did find a woman's compact , and the heel from a shoe [believed to be] from a woman's shoe, on the island of Nikumaroro (sp) but that's not much {IMO} in the way of evidence. 

But where in world did that big plane go ? I mean as per coordinates they [the search team] were right on top of her ........ yet they could not "see" her, nor she see them, and again, nothing found !


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2020)

911 said:


> What’s the name of the book?


What She Knew by Gilly MacDonald.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Spontaneous human combustion.*


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> What She Knew by Gilly MacDonald.


Thank you.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I am intrigued by the unsolved mystery of disappearing socks, during their time in the dryer. I have a feeling that the rotation of the dryer drum, along with the intense heat, opens an alternative universe portal, that somehow attracts one sock, or the other, of the pair, never both, but I do not have the proper technical gear to check out this paranormal phenomenon.



It eats them.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> It eats them.



Quantum theory might suggest they drift into a parallel universe.  I wouldn't want to live there, having to wade through a sea of lost socks to get to the bathroom. 

Tony


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2020)

Bigfoot and his friends: Post 23
The Dyatlov Pass  
The doctor that did the autopsy's  of the nine students that were killed stated the mangled bodies of the students could not
have been done by humans (a human would not have the strength).
Nine college students fled from their tents  due to 'an unknown compelling force.'
Lots of theories, still a mystery.


----------

